# [SOLVED] hp dc7700 upgrade?



## Nick42 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking at buying a e7400 to put in it, will there be any problems?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: hp dc7700 upgrade?*

No 
Supported CPU's are
Celeron Processors:
Celeron 430 Processor (1.8-GHz, 512K L2 cache, 800-MHz FSB)

Intel Pentium D Processors:
D 925 Processor (3.0-GHz, 2x2MB L2 cache, 800-MHz FSB)
D 945 Processor (3.4-GHz, 2x2MB L2 cache, 800-MHz FSB)

Intel Core 2 Duo Processors:
E4300 Processor (1.80-GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 800-MHz FSB)
E4400 Processor (2.00-GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 800-MHz FSB)
E6300 Processor (1.86-GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 1066-MHz FSB)
E6400 Processor (2.13-GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 1066-MHz FSB)
E6600 Processor (2.40-GHz, 4 MB L2 cache, 1066-MHz FSB)
E6700 Processor (2.66-GHz, 4 MB L2 cache, 1066-MHz FSB)


----------



## Nick42 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: hp dc7700 upgrade?*

You say no at the start as in, "No there wont be any problems" or "No it wont work"?


----------



## Nick42 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: hp dc7700 upgrade?*

Also just out of interest what would happen if I tried it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: hp dc7700 upgrade?*

No as in "no it will not work".
The CPU's that are compatible with your Mobo are the ones that I listed. That list was taken from HP's site.
No damage will be done if you try using an incomparable CPU.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: hp dc7700 upgrade?*

Don't try it just stick to the compatible list as Tyree is suggesting.


----------



## phiajeat (Feb 4, 2017)

Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E7600 @ 3.06GHz

This is the fastest CPU I have gotten to work with the HP dc7700

CPU-Z Validation
Intel Core 2 Duo E7600 @ 3058.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------

